# Naughty Horse Please HELP!!!



## Gingerninja130201 (20 September 2018)

Ive got a 11 year old thoroughbred mare whos very quirky, very temperamental and can be a handful, but then at other times can be golden. Recently whenever weve separated her from other horses whilst riding her shes taken off from wherever she was and galloped back too the other riders which is dangerous as shes a loose horse and will stop at nothing too get any of her riders off, she wont just buck or rear, she spins goes up and almost goes over, she squeals, bites and is literally uncontrollable.  My instructor, myself and friends have all tried and she gets all off us off, has been checked by dentist, back lady and vet and nothing wrong just some sort of napping, any idea how too break her from this as its very dangerous to not only me and my friends but others around us.


----------



## be positive (20 September 2018)

Your post is slightly unclear, you say she is difficult when separated from the others and gallops off loose to join the others, I am guessing when she is taken away she gets her rider off and then gallops back yet for some reason you keep doing the same thing with no success so she is learning that she can a) get her rider off b) can get back to the others and cause mayhem c) that you will continue to try and fail.

Your instructor needs to take a different approach, a horse that is getting upset leaving others and behaves as yours does is not going to improve by continuing to repeat the failures, you need a far more considered approach, a plan to build up her confidence and her ability to work near but not with the others, without knowing what facilities you have giving advice is not easy but I would be working the group as a whole with her gradually being asked to move in and out but remain within her comfort zone, little by little you move further away and see how she is, the better she is going and concentrating on her work the easier it should be to get her more independent.

I would also ensure she is worked regularly without others in the area from the start, if she is unreliable this can be groundwork rather than ridden, she needs to trust her rider and have confidence in herself to leave others and go out of sight so don't push her too quickly, if she has a wobble remember to get back into her comfort zone  before she dumps you and compounds the issue any further and don't let everyone who thinks they can ride her have a go as it will not help if they all end up on the floor and it sounds as if she is stressed enough already.


----------



## LaurenBay (21 September 2018)

Is this hacking or schooling? If hacking then I just wouldn't ride her alone. She sounds dangerous.

If Schooling then I would get a pro rider in to help, when you go into the arena I would take her in there on her own and not with another Horse so she can't get attached to another if there is not another being ridden.


----------



## JulesRules (23 September 2018)

Agree with all.of the above but also over how long a period is this?  The squealing makes me wonder if she is in season?  I have a nappy mare and she is much more nappy when in season.


----------



## twiggy2 (23 September 2018)

It's not natural for horses to be on thir own, many can cope with it just fine others seem to see the rider as a part of the herd to feel safe with.
If she is squeezing, biting, rearing etc these are extreme behaviours (especially the biting) and she is being pushed beyond what she can emotionally del with. I don't view the a naughty but as an error on the persons part. 
Some horses will never hack alone as they are not safe to do this with.
Ride and handle her in company, once you feel she has some trust in you start asking her to just walk away from the herd with you for 3 or 4 paces then reward her and take her back, gradually build on this.
You cannot rush working with separation anxiety and as above some will never cope without other horses about.
I think we all underestimate what it takes for most  horses to trust us enough to leave other horses.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (25 September 2018)

You need to build her confidence on her own, as Twiggy2 said not naughty, shes just scared and obviously never been hacked alone or been lead out properly, human fault not hers. She doesn't think shes being naughty so don't smack or tell her off. What is she like hacking purely on her own, with no others? 

If shes as bad as you say, you need to lead her out in a bridle with a lunge line and build it up. She sounds like she has separation anxiety and that is no slow fix, its better when they're young my 4yr old use to spin and now 3 years on, he hacks alone like a pro but it took lots of time and effort.


----------

